# 1st and 2nd for the women.



## screenman (3 Nov 2013)

Shows it is not only the track women who can win. European champs.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2013)

Oo, I haven't seen the results but has Helen Barnes been out again? (I reckon we're heading into a golden age for British women cyclists.)

EDIT: Hang on, who's Helen Barnes? Heather Wyman I think I meant.


----------



## oldroadman (3 Nov 2013)

Winner Helen Wyman, second Nikki Harris.


----------



## lyn1 (4 Nov 2013)

I appreciate that the sharp end of Womens' cross is pretty thin and there is little strength in depth, but a field of 14 riders, at least 25% of whom appear to be local riders, well out of their depth at this level, must be very disappointing. Even more so as juniors, U23, senior & vets are all in the same race. Same thing happened last year. I cannot see how this can be good for womens' cycling


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Nov 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> EDIT: Hang on, who's Helen Barnes?


 
You maybe thinking of Hannah Barnes?


----------



## VamP (4 Nov 2013)

lyn1 said:


> I appreciate that the sharp end of Womens' cross is pretty thin and there is little strength in depth, but a field of 14 riders, at least 25% of whom appear to be local riders, well out of their depth at this level, must be very disappointing. Even more so as juniors, U23, senior & vets are all in the same race. Same thing happened last year. I cannot see how this can be good for womens' cycling


 
I think the European Champs are still finding their place in the calendar, it is a long way off being a top event at the moment. Not having an Elite Men's race at all speaks volumes.


----------

